

S3 now manages 40 billion objects - timf
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/02/25/FAST2009KeynoteAWSS3.aspx

======
timf
Couldn't find the pdf linked anywhere else more 'official'.

Looks like the new information is mostly the stats, the Dynamo paper and other
old things are still where any details are.

